

The Apple Watch makes me feel like a huge nerd - emieljanson
https://medium.com/@emieljanson/one-week-with-the-apple-watch-9403158f0989

======
chmaynard
Don't worry, just enjoy being a nerd. These days, lots of women think nerds
are sexy.

------
emieljanson
I'm really curious if more people feel the same interacting with the Apple
Watch around other people.

